
Google Wifi - jv22222
https://madeby.google.com/wifi/
======
jv22222
Having witnessed first hand how difficult it is to create good wifi coverage
in a large consumer setting I hope Google Wifi works as described.

For the moment I use an ASUS RT-AC5300 Wireless AC5300 Tri-Band Gigabit Router
which is a bit of a monster! ($399)

------
f_allwein
Huh. Will this be a good replacement for Apple's routers?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13005211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13005211)

~~~
jv22222
If it works as advertised then it should be a whole lot better...

